# subwasstertang in GVRD



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Where can I get some subwasstertang? Look for a decent amount for making a tree. Thanks.


----------



## AlltheBubbles (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey there,

I've got a bunch for sale $5 a handful. How big is your tree? Cherry Shrimp for scale, also for sale $1 each, $25 for 30

Message me if you're interested =) 7788850709


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks! Will post some pics when done. Once we have the tank setup, I'll contact you for the shrimps.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

just out of curiosity, how do you manage to get it to "anchor" or stay put? I have some but it only ever anchors VERY loosely to things.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I tie it down with thread.Some will break off but eventually it will grow into one clump.


----------

